# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 12/10/2013



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

*Today is an update on some new, demo and used product that we are blowing out as year end opportunities:*










Demo Zeiss #521480-9904 3-9X50 CONQUEST #4 Reticle @ $399.99

Demo Zeiss #521484-9920 3-9X50 CONQUEST S/S #20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $429.99

Demo Zeiss #521420-9971 3.5-10X44 CONQUEST #71 RAPID-Z 600 Reticle @ $499.99

Demo Zeiss #521455-9973 4.5-14X44 CONQUEST #73 1000 Reticle @ $549.99

Demo Zeiss #521485-9920 3.5-10X50 CONQUEST #20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $529.99

Demo Zeiss #521489-9920 3.5-10X50 CONQUEST S/S #20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $529.99

Demo Zeiss #521767 Victory Z-Point W - $349.99

Demo Zeiss #524508 8x40 Binocular - $429.99

Demo Zeiss #524528 Victory HT 8x42 Binocular - $1499.99

Demo Zeiss #524542 Victory FL 10x42 Lotutec Binocular - $1099.99

Demo Zeiss #524521 Victory FL 8x42 (Non-Lotutec) Binocular - $849.99

Demo Zeiss #522079 Victory 10x25 T* Compact Binocular $499.99

Demo Zeiss Diascope 85 T* FL Lotutec Black Angled Spotting Scope, no eyepiece - $1299.99










We are redoing our in store Swarovski showcase and all the product that is in there is going on our Swarovski Demo Optics Page.
These are all in optically 100% condition and have never been outside of our store.
Complete in the box with all accessories that come with a new unit

Swarovski #58131 CL Companion 8x30 Green Binocular @ only $779.99

Swarovski #46211 CL Pocket 10x25 Green Binocular @ only $699.99

Swarovski #49614 ATS-80-HD Angled Spotting Scope (no eyepiece) @ only $1849.99

Swarovski #49985 Modular Objective - 85 @ only $1299.99

Swarovski #49965 Modular Objective - 65 @ only $749.99

Swarovski #49330 20-60xS Zoom Eyepiece @ only $469.99

Swarovski #49340 25-50X W Eyepiece @ only $589.99

Swarovski 3-9x36 Z3 Series Riflescopes:
#59031 Plex Reticle @ only $649.99
#59033 4A Reticle @ only $649.99

Swarovski 3-10x42 Z3 Series Riflescope:
#59017 BRX Reticle @ only $749.99

Swarovski 4-12x50 Z3 Series Riflescopes:
#59024 BT-4W Reticle @ only $899.99
#59026 BRH Reticle @ only $849.99

Swarovski 3.5-18x44 Z5 Series Riflescopes:
#59766 BRH Reticle @ only $1299.99
#59761 Plex reticle @ only $1249.99
#59767 BRX Reticle @ only $1299.99

Swarovski 5-25x52 Z6 Series Riflescope:
#59886 BRH Reticle @ only $1399.99









*Pentax New Clearance Riflescopes: *

Pentax Gameseeker II 3-9x40 (PP) Riflescope #89740 $79.99

Pentax Gameseeker II 3-9x40 (P) Riflescope #89745 $79.99

Pentax Gameseeker 3-9x40 (P) Riflescope #89719 @ $59.99

Pentax Gameseeker 4-12x40 (P) Riflescope #89720 @ $79.99

Pentax Gameseeker 30 3-10x40mm (PP) Riflescope 389750 @ $119.99

Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II Binocular #65810 @ $179.99

*These next batch of optics are a mix of display units, demos, samples, loaners & trade show units.* Let's call them used but optically and functionally 100%. Unless otherwise indicated these items have no box/packaging

Nikon Action 7x50 Binocular with case, strap and caps - $49.99

Nikon Monarch X 8.5x45 Binocular with caps, case and strap - $199.99

New Tasco Rimfire 4x15 Riflescope #RF4X15D (I have no idea where this came from) - $19.99

Your choice of a new Vortex Hurricane 7x50 Porro Prism Binocular #HRC-5007 or the Vortex Hurricane 10x50 Porro Prism Binocular #HRC-5009 for only $199.99 reduced from $389.99 & $399.99.

*Minox* - This looks like a salesman's sample and is as new - Minox #62414 BN 7x50 C Marine Binocular - $199.99

#62172 Minox 10x25 BRW Compact Binocular @ $69.99

#63004 Minox Suntimer @ $24.99









*Leica Demo Riflescopes - Never Mounted:*

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 Leica-Plex Riflescope #50010 @ $899.99

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 Ballistic Riflescope #50012 @ $899.99

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 IBS Riflescope #50015 @ $899.99

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 TT 1x (Ballistic Riflescope #50022 @ $999.99

Leica ER 3.5-14x42 4A Riflescope #51011 @ $999.99

Buy any Spotting Scope, Riflescope or Rangefinder over $299.99 and add a Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK Binocular #524508 to the sale for just $449.99.

Buy any full sized Tripod and get a free Vortex GlassPAK Tripod Carrier #PAK-01

Brunton Echo 3-9x40 - BDC Reticle Riflescope F-ECHO3940-5 which are normally $149.99 are reduced to only $99.99 and we will include a free Brunton Bump hybrid power pack for iPhones

*BTW,* a portion of every Leica, Minox, Pentax, Vortex & Zeiss sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.


----------

